# Soviet Memories V:: Economy Today! USSR.



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

This video is for entertainment purposes only; references contained within are germane to my experiences of the place, and its trains, in 1964. If there was a trailer to a Soviet film, what might it contain? A parody follows. Also, paleontology has been a long interest of mine, and I find a way to squeeze in a little at the end. Interestingly, actual attempts to clone the extinct Wooly Mammoth. have failed because the DNA is badly degraded by eons of freezing and thawing,






(New link).

Model trains by Jouef, Electrotren, and Kleinbahn (bet you hadn't heard of that one).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Swing and a miss.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

I remixed. Hopefully this one will come out. Thanks for the "heads up."


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Fun but the Soviet economy was a command economy. We live in not quite pure market economy. Prices go up when demand outstrips supply.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

*USSR Railski Pass*


----------

